# What is a responsible breeder?



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have some questions about breeding. We've had a couple of threads lately that have me confused about some things and I was hoping some of our breeding _*experts*_ can help me.

I'm very familiar in how things work in the dog world. A responsible breeder knows what qualities they want in the puppies (Usually temperment, field ability and conformation as well as health) so they actively search for blood lines with those qualities. In order to register in the various dog registries both parents have to be registered so the responsible breeder makes sure the dogs they are researching are already registered so their offspring can be.

Is it not how the cat world works? Going to shows and researching a good quality line that you want and then pursuing that line and only breeding the best of the litters to improve the breed? 

Don't most breeders show their cats? Otherwise how are they going to know what is the best of the best to breed? 

Also, wouldn't the stud and queen need to be registered with some organization in order to advertise and sell the kittens and purebred cats?


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah that's pretty right, there are also some..shall we say questionable registries that some use. Similar to how dogs could be registered with the ACK, and would not take anyone from another registry seriously. 


I do think breeders should show, some don't as frequently due to distance - but still have mentors helping them along.
I also think the best way to start out is showing a neuter for a few years before getting entire cats.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Breeders should show with a reputable cat registry, such as CFA (Cat Fanciers Association). As suggested there are some "registries", that don't require pedigrees, so what are these breeders breeding for? Most reputable breeders have a registered cattery name with the organization and all their studs and queens are registered and usually shown, at minimum to Ch. level. A quality breeder will not only be striving to produce a cat as close to the show standard as possible, but will emphasize its health and genetic quality and the temperament of the cats at the top of the list, since the majority of kittens that are born are of "pet" quality and breeder wants a healthy, condifent sweet-tempered, well socialized kitty for its owners. Some breeders may not have that priority and are only interested in the eye color or length or color of the coat and how many titlles and ribbons they can acquire on a show cat or how many litters they can produce in a year. Most good breeders are in it for the love and improvement of the breed, as there isn't any money to be made. It can be an expensive hobby, and most breeders would condiser they're doing very well if they can cover their vet and show expenses some years.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> registered with the ACK,


Sorry typo AKC


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think only _Cathy's_ dogs are registered with ACK.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

One who stops breeding and has all their cats neutered


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> One who stops breeding and has all their cats neutered


I've got some pretty strong opinions on what makes a good breeder and what makes a backyard breeder but even I don't think that would be good at all. 

All these breeds that we love so much would absolutely disappear. I love my moggies but I think it's important to keep pure breds strong. 

I just want to see it done with responsibility, strong lines and keeping to the standards. Not just a random person who decided a breed is 'cool' and breeds on a whim instead of with a set standard and plan in mind for their line. Or breeders who 'practice' on lesser lines while they hunt up what they think they really want to breed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay. I'll cancel Cleo's reverse-spay operation.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, _Dave ph_, I don't agree with you. If there were no breeders, the cat world would be less beautiful without specific breeds.....from the beautiful elegant and tiny Singapura to gorgeous large Maine Coones. Granted some breeders lately have gone astray...personally I don't like to see the nose between the eyes, or "wonky" and misshaped eyes (no longer rounded as the standard calls for) that I see on some Persians now.... to me that's not beautiful, just ugly and strange! There should be symmetry and beauty in every breed.


_"There are no ordinary cats." ~ Collette_


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The discussion of the existence of breeding is more suitable at another part of the forum such as Cat Chat. In the breeding forum we try to stick to questions about breeding.

/Sol, moderator


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Is it not how the cat world works? Going to shows and researching a good quality line that you want and then pursuing that line and only breeding the best of the litters to improve the breed?* 

I wish it was that easy. An excellent looking cat is not necessarlily a good breeding cat. Breeding is so much more than just looks. It's about matching breeding pairs, avoiding inbreeding, avoiding blood lines with many defects, testing for diseases, maintaing or even adding genetic variation etc. 

*Don't most breeders show their cats? Otherwise how are they going to know what is the best of the best to breed?* 

Most breeders show their cats some time, but not necessarily all of the time. Cats, not being pack animals, are more susceptible to infectious diseases than dogs are so it's a big risk showing your breeding animals. One small infection can mean the end of a breeding career. But of course we need to get show experience in order to know how the breed standard currently is interpreted.

I choose not to show my studs since all my breeding cats live normal indoor lives and there's nothing better than a cat show to get your stud to start spraying. In my home spraying equals neutering.

*Also, wouldn't the stud and queen need to be registered with some organization in order to advertise and sell the kittens and purebred cats?*

Of course. 
​​


----------

